

Bill of Rights – How Startup Employees Often Get Screwed - atishd
https://equityzen.com/blog/startup-employee-bill-of-rights/

======
paulhauggis
"The right of the employee to earn the full value of his or her grant shall
not be limited by unreasonable vesting terms."

The problem with statements like this is that "unreasonable" is different for
everyone. For me, it's anything under 10%, for the VC, 1% might be perfectly
"reasonable".

Instead, get a lawyer to read over any contract you might sign. Chances are,
your equity will be worth $0 when the company folds in 2 years..and it's
better to get your full market value in the form of a paycheck.

~~~
Spoom
Author was talking about vesting terms not equity percentages, but one could
say the same applies. Four years is pretty standard though, no?

